# Canon SE-E3-RT and Sekonic L-478DR together?



## meenanm (Jun 5, 2013)

Has anyone confirmed if the new Canon SE-E3 transmitter and Speedlite 600EX's will work (trigger/adjust) with a Sekonic L-478DR?

I've contacted Sekonic via their site, but almost a week an no reoly from them.


----------



## bleephotography (Jun 5, 2013)

meenanm said:


> Has anyone confirmed if the new Canon SE-E3 transmitter and Speedlite 600EX's will work (trigger/adjust) with a Sekonic L-478DR?
> 
> I've contacted Sekonic via their site, but almost a week an no reoly from them.



I did contact them a couple of months ago and unfortunately, it will not work with the 600s. Only PWs. They also said they have no plans to update its firmware to accommodate the 600s. I guess we'll just have to wait for the next gen


----------



## digital paradise (Jun 7, 2013)

Canon only plays nice with Canon RT. I called Sekonic and asked if they were planning to build a Canon friendly RT module and they said no. They are in bed with PW. That was 4 months ago and you never know. 

When in manual I carry my STE3 and L-358 with me. Flashes in group mode and I use the test button on the STE3 to fire the flashes. I set them all at each location using this method. When done I put the STE3 back on my camera.

I modified the foot stand and attached a spare BR connector.


----------

